# 10 Weird Creatures From the Mariana Trench



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

http://animals.howstuffworks.com/marine-life/10-weird-creatures-from-mariana-trench.htm










10. Dumbo Octopus








It's the dumbo octopus, which has cute little Dumbo-the-Elephant-like ears atop its 12-inch (30-centimeter) body

9. Deep-sea dragon fish








With oversized teeth and a hideous face, the dragonfish is an assassin of the unfathomable deep. Although it's a fish, it has no scales, but instead a slippery, slimy skin that resembles an eel's... this species relies heavily on bioluminescent body parts, which leverage internal chemical reactions to produce an eerie glow.

8. Barreleye fish








this fish has a transparent head. Inside that head are two sensitive barrel-shaped eyes which are most frequently pointed upwards

7. Benthocodon








These are compact jellyfish with a rounded top, called the bell. The bell is typically smaller than three-quarters of an inch to 1.2 inches (2 to 3 centimeters) in diameter, and it's laced with an estimated 1,500 wispy red tentacles, which it uses to whisk itself through the water.

6. Seadevil Anglerfish








Although they're bizarre and scary looking, at least they're not huge. Females generally top out at 8 inches (20 centimeters) long. The males are much smaller, at maybe an inch (2.5 centimeters) long.

5. Goblin Shark








Goblin sharks have a protruding snout that looks like a pointy sword. Just below the snout are a set of protruding jaws that appear to be mismatched for the shark's face

4. Hatchetfish









3. Frilled Shark








The shark derives its name from six rows of frilly gills that grace its body, which grows up to 6 feet (1.8 meters) long. Just as notably, the shark wields more than 20 rows of wicked, trident-shaped teeth that will tear into any bit of flesh that passes near them.

2. Telescope Octopus








Its body is so clear that it's nearly transparent, and between each of its eight tentacles is a delicate webbing that lends this species a ghostly shape.

1. Osedax - Aka Zombie worms








The zombie worm secretes acids to help it access the inner contents of those dead whale bones. Then, it uses symbiotic bacteria to convert the bone's proteins and fats into nutrients that serve as its food. Its feathery "branches" wiggle in the water, pulling in oxygen to keep the worm alive.


----------

